# What Is The Best Diet For A Juvenile Rhom



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

It's been 5 days since I got my rhom and he's starting to get use to my pressence around him everyday. I just successfully got him to eat shrimp as part of his diet, as well as some Hikari food sticks and once a month I'm planning to give him a young mollie from my breeding tank. What do you guys think about Hikari sinking massivore pellets? My rhom can't get the floating food sticks on the surface because he doesn't ever swim up there, even though I stay out of sight for hours and he's always hungry. I thought the sinking massivore pellets will be easier to feed him seeing that everything else I feed him also sinks. I tried looking for trout worms but it seems my LPS and bait shop are out of them. would you ever feed a leech, I know it's a stupid question but would it have any benefits?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Skip the leech, what I have done is stuff my floating pellets into my fish fillet (2-3 mini pellets into a 1x1" piece) and the rhom gets the best of both worlds. Also I don't have to net out any remaining pellets because I know he eats them.

If not, try the sinkers, I haven't found any in my area that fit what I'm looking for so I haven't tried it. It would be a lot easier in the long haul if you can get him onto pellets now and feed him fillets only once in a while.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MPG said:


> Skip the leech, what I have done is stuff my floating pellets into my fish fillet (2-3 mini pellets into a 1x1" piece) and the rhom gets the best of both worlds. Also I don't have to net out any remaining pellets because I know he eats them.
> 
> If not, try the sinkers, I haven't found any in my area that fit what I'm looking for so I haven't tried it. It would be a lot easier in the long haul if you can get him onto pellets now and feed him fillets only once in a while.


k, thanks for the advice i'll try it out.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Another what to feed my dinky rhom thread??? Why not just continue posting in one of the three other threads that youve already started.

If the fish is eating shrimp then feed him shrimp, then you can slowly start incorperating different foods into his diet by starving him for a few days and trying new things.

Its just that simple, and if he doesnt eat starve him again


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Another what to feed my dinky rhom thread??? Why not just continue posting in one of the three other threads that youve already started.
> 
> If the fish is eating shrimp then feed him shrimp, then you can slowly start incorperating different foods into his diet by starving him for a few days and trying new things.
> 
> Its just that simple, and if he doesnt eat starve him again


Alright I'll do that, The rhom that I'am currenlty talking is a different one from the other one I had posted before. As for starting new threads on the same thing, I don't really know it's just a habit and a bad too. Also I'am not going to strave my rhom it's rather unhealthy, as others been telling me.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Same rules appy no matter how many fish???

P's can go a couple weeks with out food and some who refuse to eat do.
They do not eat everyday when in the wild either, whats so unhealthy?

Its the only way, if not then they will eat when their hungry.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

FEEFA is right here. It's like we're asking you to starve him for 6 months. But trust us your rhom could go several weeks and be just fine. He will eat eventually.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> FEEFA is right here. It's like we're asking you to starve him for 6 months. But trust us your rhom could go several weeks and be just fine. He will eat eventually.


alright







, I'am just worried for their lives they look extremely skinny. I can see the ribs and the spine against the skin of the newest one I just bought.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

All you can do is try, either they take the food or they dont.
But be aware that alot of p's wont eat everyday so dont worry if they miss a few


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> All you can do is try, either they take the food or they dont.
> But be aware that alot of p's wont eat everyday so dont worry if they miss a few


Oh, I just got the new guy to eat.Hd to hand feed though, waited 15mins with my arm in his tank with a food stick. got scared a few times when he made jerking movements towards my hand though. He seems to like the Hikari cichlid gold sinking pellets though.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

give him what he likes. if he likes pellets, feed them to him more then the other sources of food as it is a more enriched diet source, as well as easier keep him on it now, then when he gets larger...


----------

